# Motortemperatur über PTC auslesen



## Baal (18 April 2010)

Hallo ,
ich habe folgendes Problem , und zwar soll ich die Temperatur einer Siemens Antriebsmaschine aufzeichnen .
Leider hat der Motor aber keinen PT sondern nur den Motorschutz PTC verbaut also einen KTY83/130 .
Gibt es ein Gerät das die Temperatur als Analogsignal 0-10V oder 0/4-20mA ausgeben kann ?


Gruß Stephan


----------



## MasterOhh (18 April 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das es für PTCs / NTCs spezielle Geräte zur Messdatenerfassung gibt (lasse mich da aber gern eines besseren belehren) da die Kennlinien ja anders als beim PT100 oder PT1000 nicht konstant sind.

Womit willst du denn die Werte aufzeichnen? PC, SPS, µC ? 
Im Prinzip brauchst du ja nur ne Konstantstromquelle (wenige mA). Dann kannst du ne die Spannung Messen die über dem PTC abfällt und kennst damit auch seinen Widerstandswert. 
Den vergleichst du entweder per Hand mit der Tabelle/ Kurve im Datenblatt oder programmierst ne Lookup Table oder aber du bestimmst mittels linerarer Regression die Funktion des Temperatur/Widerstands Kurvenverlaufs und berechnest mit dieser dann die Temperatur am PTC.


----------



## Sockenralf (18 April 2010)

Hallo,

spontane Idee ohne Ahnung zu haben, ob das klappt:

Häng doch an den Antrieb (nur den Fühler) einen billigen Umrichter, der Profibus spricht oder einen Analog-Ausgang hat, der sich entspr. parametrieren lässt


MfG


----------



## gravieren (18 April 2010)

Hi

Von welchen Steller-Typ wird der Motor betrieben.


Gibt doch mal den Typ an.  Möglicherweise kann man diesen abfragen.


----------



## Baal (18 April 2010)

Hallo ,
danke für die Antworten .
Die Idee mit dem FU klingt bis jetzt am einfachsten , nen kleinen Micromaster aus dem Lager holen und mal ebend parametrieren krieg ich glaub ich noch hin .
Der Messwert soll auf einen IBA - Padu zur Datenaufzeichnung aufgelegt werden , und der kann leider nur +/- 10V Analog und leider auch nur Linear skaliert werden .
Der "Steller" ist leider nur ein Schütz , also nix mit auslesen .
Es geht eigentlich darum , der Antrieb ist von einer Schopfschere , also dauernder Anlauf-Betrieb .
Es ist aber ein S1 Motor verbaut der nach einigen Schnitten mit Übertemperatur ausfällt .
Das will mein Chef jetzt Dokumentieren !

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Uwe Schröder (18 April 2010)

*Ein kleine Hilfe!*

Hallo!

Vielleicht hilft Dir der Link weiter:
http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B307_D_MV-PTC.PDF

Die Firma ist sehr Flexibel und freundlich.

mfg Uwe Schröder


----------



## Baal (18 April 2010)

Vielen Dank !!!

Genau sowas hab ich gesucht .


----------



## Sesssko (19 April 2010)

Der Motorschutz über den PTC wird auch Thermistor oder Kaltleiter genannt. Über diesen wirst du die Motortemperatur nicht zuverlässig aufgezeichnet bekommen.
Problem dabei ist die Kennlinie dieses Bauteils. Die im Motor verwendeten PTC's haben meist eine Grenztemperatur von 130°C. Das bedeutet, dass der Wert ab ca. 130°C schlagartig zunimmt.
Schau dir einfach mal die Kennlinie an, dann weißt du was ich meine.


----------

